# c'è, v'è, ci ha, v'ha



## scriptum

Un saluto a tutti.​ 
_Non c'è nessuno_
_Non v'è nessuno_
_Non ci ha nessuno_
_Non v'ha nessuno_​ 
Sono tutte queste frasi corrette? Sono _è_ e _ha_ sinonimi nel contesto dato?​ 
Grazie in anticipo.​ 
(Grazie anche per la correzione dei miei errori).​


----------



## gabrigabri

scriptum said:


> Un saluto a tutti.​
> _Non c'è nessuno_
> _Non v'è nessuno_
> _Non ci ha nessuno_
> _Non v'ha nessuno_​
> Sono tutte queste frasi corrette? Sono _è_ e _ha_ sinonimi nel contesto dato?​
> Grazie in anticipo.​
> (Grazie anche per la correzione dei miei errori).​




Ciao!

Troverai sicuramente altre discussioni su v'è/c'è.
Le prime due sono corrette, "c'è" è molto più usato,  "v'è" si preferisce nello scritto (formale).
Quelle con ha sono sbagliate.
Per il resto non hai fatto errori ;-)


----------



## scriptum

gabrigabri said:


> Quelle con ha sono sbagliate.


Molte grazie, Gabrigabri.
In questo caso vorrei riformulare la mia domanda.
E la frase _"Non v'ha bella che resista alla vista d'un cimiero"_ scorretta dal punto di vista della grammatica moderna? ​


----------



## effeundici

scriptum said:


> Molte grazie, Gabrigabri.
> 
> In questo caso vorrei riformulare la mia domanda.
> 
> E la frase _"Non v'ha bella che resista alla vista d'un cimiero"_ scorretta dal punto di vista della grammatica moderna? ​


 
Completamente errata, illogica, sgradevole all'orecchio.

Sono rimasto veramente sbalordito nel vedere che nei secoli scorsi era abbastanza usata.


----------



## Montesacro

effeundici said:


> scriptum said:
> 
> 
> 
> E la frase _"Non v'ha bella che resista alla vista d'un cimiero"_ scorretta dal punto di vista della grammatica moderna?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Completamente errata, illogica, sgradevole all'orecchio.
> 
> Sono rimasto veramente sbalordito nel vedere che nei secoli scorsi era abbastanza usata.
Click to expand...


E cosa avrebbe di così "illogico" la frase in questione?
La sostituzione di quel _v'ha_ con un _c'è_ non la renderebbe certo più "logica".

E forse è bene ricordare che costruzioni di questo tipo sono la norma in diverse lingue neolatine come il catalano, il francese, lo spagnolo. (e anticamente pure in italiano).


----------



## effeundici

Montesacro said:


> E cosa avrebbe di così "illogico" la frase in questione?
> La sostituzione di quel _v'ha_ con un _c'è_ non la renderebbe certo più "logica".
> 
> E forse è bene ricordare che costruzioni di questo tipo sono la norma in diverse lingue neolatine come il catalano, il francese, lo spagnolo. (e anticamente pure in italiano).


 
_Nessuno *è *lì_, non _Nessuno *ha *lì._

Ecco cosa c'è di illogico. Che da Madrid a Parigi la utilizzino non me la rende più logica.


----------



## scriptum

Dunque, se ho ben capito, la costruzione del tipo "non v'ha bella" etc., è obsoleta e non viene più usata.
Grazie e saluti a tutti!​


----------



## Montesacro

effeundici said:


> _Nessuno *è *lì_, non _Nessuno *ha *lì._
> 
> Ecco cosa c'è di illogico. Che da Madrid a Parigi la utilizzino non me la rende più logica.



Né a Madrid né a Parigi dicono _nessuno ha lì_.
Sia a Parigi che a Madrid dicono _vi ha molta gente_, invece di _c'è molta gente_.
Sono due cose diverse.

Dalla Treccani:
*Esserci*
Riferito a persone, animali, cose, si unisce spesso con la particella ci (meno com. vi): ci sono varie specie di rose (..); ci sono molti laureati in legge; c’è abbondanza di viveri(...)

E ancora:
*Averci*
 intr., letter. V’ha, v’hanno, c’è, ci sono: non v’ha motivo di arrabbiarsi; v’hanno alcuni che la pensano diversamente (...)



scriptum said:


> Dunque, se ho ben capito, la costruzione del tipo "non v'ha bella" etc., è obsoleta e non viene più usata.
> Grazie e saluti a tutti!​



Esatto, hai sintetizzato bene.
La frase che hai riportato ha un sapore arcaico, non solo per il _v'ha_, ma anche per l'aggettivo sostantivato _bella_ e per l'uso del termine _cimiero_.

Utilizzata in maniera "neutra" suona buffa e fuori posto.


----------



## Joshnig

*B*uon tutto a tutti
*L*eggendo delle poesie ho trovato questo verso: "di sole non v’è regine"
*E'* errato o è possibile poeticamente
*G*razie




> *Devi usare correttamente le maiuscole e la punteggiatura (regola 11)*


----------



## ohbice

Non vi è = non ci è (non ci sono nel tuo caso).
E' un uso meno consueto (o forse più desueto), ma non errato.
Bisognerebbe anche capire di che testo stiamo parlando, quando è stato scritto eccetera.
Ciao


----------



## Joshnig

*E'* un testo moderno
*S*e ho ben compreso è sbagliato grammaticalmente = non vi è regine dato che regine è plurale= non vi sono regine



> *Devi usare correttamente le maiuscole e la punteggiatura (regola 11)*


----------



## redhairedgirl

Idem: se ho capito bene, dovrebbe essere una forma corretta, sebbene desueta e poetica (che io, tuttavia, ogni tanto uso, in frasi tipo "non v'è dubbio/certezza", appunto ricalcate dalla lingua poetica); nel tuo esempio "non v'è regina", per me è  oppure, confermo @Joshnig non vi sono regine 
L'ultima ipotesi (mooolto improbabile) è che la frase prosegua e ci sia (vi sia), visto che è una poesia, un soggetto di verso.

RHG


----------



## Pugnator

E' corretto grammaticalmente, troviamo vari esempii infatti di "v'è" usato col plurale. Eccone uno:


> Mentre si può prevedere in media un incremento della libertà dei giovani, v'è ragioni di credere che in qualche luogo si sia andato già troppo oltre. Alludo agli Stati Uniti.


Citazione presa da "Biblioteca dell'economista" 1881.


----------



## redhairedgirl

@Pugnator è però un testo del 1881...


----------



## Pugnator

redhairedgirl said:


> @Pugnator è però un testo del 1881...


Ecco un esempio del 1975.


----------



## redhairedgirl

C'è anche un testo del 2015 : possiamo dire allora che è una forma cristallizzata, di registro alto?


----------



## Joshnig

Dubbi svaniti. Grazie a tutti, per la gentilezza e il tempo.
Ciao


----------



## quasi.stellar

Io un dubbio l'avrei ancora. Non dubito affatto sul "non v'è", tuttora in uso anche se lievemente più formale, per "non c'è", che uso anch'io senza remore.

Quello che mi sembra arcaico, e non mi piace per niente, è l'uso col plurale.
Soggetto plurale (_ragioni_) (o in questo caso _regine_) con verbo singolare (_non v'è_). Uso che ritrovo in molte lingue straniere ma, in italiano, non mi torna.

E non è un caso che la citazione del 2015 (mi fido sulla parola, vi prego di perdonarmi se non leggo un intero libro per cercare due parolette ... )  appartenga a un testo giuridico. Nel linguaggio giuridico gli arcaismi si sprecano, visto che fanno tanto "brocardo latino" o "brocardo ottocentesco" o comunque avvocato che sa il fatto suo. In qualche modo il diritto romano, di cui siamo tutti figli, ancora la fa da padrone.


----------



## redhairedgirl

Molto d'accordo con te, @quasi.stellar, io opto per la forma cristallizzata, pomposa e altisonante. Che non vuol dire che sia sbagliato, ma non direi, sull'autobus, "v'è ragioni per cui ha saltato la fermata" e probabilmente eviterei anche nello scritto, se non volessi scimmiottare qualcosa...


----------



## quasi.stellar

Hai ragione, concordo. 
A meno che naturalmente uno non sia vestito con marsina e monocolo, il che gli darebbe diritto a una coerenza di stile.


----------



## frugnaglio

Pugnator said:


> E' corretto grammaticalmente, troviamo vari esempii infatti di "v'è" usato col plurale. Eccone uno:
> 
> Citazione presa da "Biblioteca dell'economista" 1881.


A me suona come un toscanismo, il che spiega perché lo si ritrova in testi antichi (vabbè, antichi... anziani ) e in registri anticheggianti, dopo tutto la lingua letteraria è (era) basata sul toscano.
In Toscana è ancora vivo nel registro più popolare l'uso del verbo non accordato né in genere né in numero, quando questo precede il soggetto di terza persona.

Comunque, se la poesia è quella che si trova con Google cercando “di sole non v'è regine”... non è che “tacete questo canto di spine” sia più corretto.


----------



## dragonseven

Joshnig said:


> *E'* un testo moderno
> *S*e ho ben compreso è sbagliato grammaticalmente = non vi è regine dato che regine è plurale= non vi sono regine


 Ciao Joshnig, benvenuto su WR!
Dovrebbe trattarsi di una «sconcordanza» [per dirla alla Gabrielli], molto comune in italiano tradizionale.
Nell'italiano moderno si ha l'uso ancor vivo oggi in Toscana ed è pressoché assente al di fuori ove "può certo stridere all'orecchio".
Costruzione, comunque, valida e corretta quando il soggetto della frase personale, diventato oggetto di quella impersonale, segue un verbo inaccusativo.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

dragonseven said:


> molto comune in italiano tradizionale.


Cosa significa "italiano tradizionale"? E' forse un altro modo per definire l'italiano parlato 300 anni fa?


----------



## Pugnator

Paulfromitaly said:


> Cosa significa "italiano tradizionale"? E' forse un altro modo per definire l'italiano parlato 300 anni fa?


No, credo intendi principalmente un Italiano moderno ma senza influenze colloquiali/gergali o di altro genere che segue la norma prestabilita dalle varie grammatiche tradizionali e dalla Crusca. Ma forse potrei sbagliarmi.


----------



## Joshnig

dragonseven said:


> Ciao Joshnig, benvenuto su WR!
> Dovrebbe trattarsi di una «sconcordanza» [per dirla alla Gabrielli], molto comune in italiano tradizionale.
> Nell'italiano moderno si ha l'uso ancor vivo oggi in Toscana ed è pressoché assente al di fuori ove "può certo stridere all'orecchio".
> Costruzione, comunque, valida e corretta quando il soggetto della frase personale, diventato oggetto di quella impersonale, segue un verbo inaccusativo.


Grazie Dragonseven


----------

